# Forum geht nicht mehr! (Themen lesen nicht möglich)



## Magogan (18. Juni 2011)

*Fatal error*: Call to a member function topicViewTemplate() on a non-object in */var/www/webserver/forumneu/admin/applications/forums/modules_public/forums/topics.php* on line *502*


----------



## Stanglnator (18. Juni 2011)

Habe eben mal einige Foren und Threads durchgeklickt und hatte den Fehler nicht. Kannst du die Umstände genauer beschreiben (wann, welcher Threads z.b.) sowie Browser und Betriebssystem nennen?


----------



## tear_jerker (18. Juni 2011)

Einen ähnlichen Fehler hatte ich vor 2 Tagen mit Chrome. Das ganze Forum war dabei nicht für mich nutzbar. Hatte sich aber nach ein paar stunden gelegt.
Browser: Google Chrome
B.-System: Win7 32-bit (steinigt mich, ich weiß auch nicht warum ich nicht 64 bit gekauft habe >.<^^)


----------



## Nisbo (18. Juni 2011)

Hatte das selbe Problem auch, Firefox 4.0.1

nun sollte man nur noch wissen was in der
*topics.php* on line *502

*steht* *g*
*


----------



## Stanglnator (18. Juni 2011)

Wir prüfen das, danke für die Hinweise.


----------



## Magogan (18. Juni 2011)

Der Fehler kann auch in einer anderen Zeile liegen, wenn z.B. ein Objekt nicht erstellt wird, auf das später aber zugegriffen wird (so interpretiere ich den Fehler). Oder einfach nur ein Tippfehler in der Zeile und das Objekt wurde falsch benannt.

Wenn ich das Theme wechsle und nicht mehr das Standard-buffed-Theme verwende, dann geht es wieder, wenn ich zurück zum buffed Theme wechsle, kommt der Fehler. (Man kann das Theme ja ganz unten ändern.)


----------



## Stanglnator (18. Juni 2011)

Ein Webserver hing, hat nen kräftigen Tritt bekommen und sollte wieder laufen. Danke an alle für die Hinweise!


----------

